# Frill Neck Lizard's Out-door Enclosure/Aviary



## Niall (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi Everyone.

Thought it was time to upgrade the Frill Necks enclosure, since it now looks like the male has mated with the female successfully.
Here is a photo of the aviary, knocked it up within a week.

It is 2m Long, 1900 High and 80 Wide.

Cheers,
Niall


----------



## ingie (Dec 12, 2011)

Wowww that looks so cool  Good work!!!!!


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Dec 12, 2011)

Great job, looks awesome!


----------



## Sutto82 (Dec 12, 2011)

Awesome, I have get me some of those.


----------



## Niall (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes, they are great lizards to keep! Love them!


----------



## melissagalea2 (Dec 12, 2011)

hehe edward and bella??? is someone a twilight fan. 
enclosure looks awesome as do the frillys


----------



## Niall (Dec 12, 2011)

I didn't name them, thats what you get when you let someone name your animals :lol:


----------



## garthy (Dec 12, 2011)

sure....lol


----------



## melissagalea2 (Dec 15, 2011)

Niall said:


> I didn't name them, thats what you get when you let someone name your animals :lol:



haha who are u gonna blame...a wife...kids.....friends.....
secretly u like edward and bella . we know...lol


----------

